
Starship food delivery robot traps wheelchair user in the street - PeterisP
https://twitter.com/EmilyEAckerman/status/1186363305851576321
======
PeterisP
This seems to be a relevant topic for discussing unintended side effects of
automated systems.

You can build a robot that can navigate the usual aspects of the city - but
can you ensure that robots can also navigate the unusual aspects, which are
rare but very important, such as needing to move aside from a curb cut so that
a wheelchair user can get on the sidewalk instead of being stranded in the
street when the green light ends and cars start driving there?

